# sick after feeds



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi  
My girls are breast-fed, and Georgie is always sick after each feed.  More than possetting, but not enough to cause concern (I don't think!) and she is gaining weight well.  This week she has been more sick than usual, however they both have colds and are very stuffed up - could this be why? 
Is there anything I can do to relieve congestion for them - they are both pulling off the breast quite frequently to catch their breath.
Thanks
xx Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

Have a read of:

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=2515

Yes, the congestion & catarrh can increase sickness a little. But I would get Georgie seen by GP as the sickness has increased a little.

How are they today? and how are you? (Im here anytime for you just IM me )

Jxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette  

I'm doing ok; up and down, but mostly up  

I'm starting to think that both babies may have reflux, although they are quite different.  Both pull off the breast and cry out during feeds, and of course Georgie is very sick after every feed.  Over the last couple of days she's brought up at least an ounce I would guess.  Evie isn't sick, but she screams out in pain when she's lain down after a feed, despite being well winded. She really arches her back and fights the feed as well, which I remember Josh doing when his reflux was very bad.  

We have our 6 week check with the GP on the 30th - do you think I should wait till then, or see a HV sooner? 

xx Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I would deffo see GP/HV before then  

Re arching of back- this will also affect the way she is feeding as its likely that she is gulping more air in this position thus giving her tummy ache. What position are you feeding her in?

Re reflex- baby's don't always have to be sick with reflex...it gets referred to as ''silent reflux''. 

There are a few things that you can do to help
- try feeding before they are fully awake
-swaddling can help some babies
- rocking or cuddling can sometimes help calm babies down
- skin to skin care helps to relax them
-try different breast feeding positions. Try side lying. 
- sit upright for around 30mins after each feed , where possible
-massage their tummy's
-etc etc!!!

Have a word with your GP re your feelings about reflux so that he/she can discuss treatments with you

Jxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll make an appt today - thank you   

Both girls have been quite sick after feeds since I last posted   I feed either in the convential cradle hold, or in the football hold which I prefer as it leaves me a hand free.  In the cradle hold I have to use my free hand to let their noses breathe!  I tilted their cot mattress last night, and have put them in their chairs this morning rather than on the playmat.

Thanks again - you're a star as always  

xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you know that we saw our GP today, who thinks that Evie has all the signs of silent reflux.  She wasn't certain about Georgia, as apart from the vomiting (my earlier post was meant to say that she brought up an ounce after every feed, not an ounce over two days  ) she has no other symptoms.  However they are both now on Gaviscon to see if it makes a difference.  They have only gained 4oz each in the last 10 days, which isn't ideal   

xx Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

How are the girls today?

Jxxx


----------

